# Rust-Oleum Leak Seal rubber coating



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Has any used or know if this stuff would be safe to use for water proofing in a vivarium? RustOleum.com


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

fullmonti said:


> Has any used or know if this stuff would be safe to use for water proofing in a vivarium? RustOleum.com


I think it would be fine for sealing up rocks or something that you aren't entirely sure is viv safe. I've been thinking of experimenting with it by creating a small cardboard vivarium to see how it holds up (just plants)

I knew spray paint would melt white styrofoam, but I tried some of this stuff on some to see if it would work and then I could paint over it to make fake rocks and stuff...uh no....it melts it. So that idea was a bust.

As for waterproofing a viv if it is glass you're probably best sticking to silicone.

I'd need to know a little more about exactly what you intend (and on what kinda materials) to give further advice.


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

I am planing for a large paludarium & want some custom vines. I thought this might be perfect to coat the vines once they were bent into final shape. So they wouldn't be under water but would be misted/wet often. Critters would be all over them, so was wondering if this stuff cured out nontoxic like so many other materials do. My rocks will probably be foam, dry-lock & grout.


----------



## imzenko (Feb 2, 2013)

check the msds (maybe post it here) on it and/or e-mail rustoleum and ask them.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

I wondered about this stuff too. I wouldn't know what to look for on the msds as a lot of the precautions may be for the uncured product. Hopefully someone else can do the leg work. Sucks that it melts foam as I wanted to make a foam sheet waterfall and then coat it. I may just go the my original grout plan 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

DendroDave said it melted the white foam. Wonder if it would melt the blue & pink stuff? I never knew if they were different or all the same base material.

Think I will contact Rust-Oleum & ask about cured toxicity.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Definitely let us know what they say. If its safe I think a stream or waterfall etc sprayed, then do a second coat, and while still wet apply some sand or small gravel would probably be cool

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

fullmonti said:


> DendroDave said it melted the white foam. Wonder if it would melt the blue & pink stuff? I never knew if they were different or all the same base material.
> 
> Think I will contact Rust-Oleum & ask about cured toxicity.


I don't know, I'm curious about that too...but polyurethane foam should be ok with it, like greatstuff and black waterfall pond foam products...that kinda stuff is usually paintable so it shouldn't melt.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> I don't know, I'm curious about that too...but polyurethane foam should be ok with it, like greatstuff and black waterfall pond foam products...that kinda stuff is usually paintable so it shouldn't melt.


Maybe whenever I get around to it ill test a small piece of the pink foam I have and some great stuff

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

This is what Rust-Oleum had to say.

"Jim,

Thank you for contacting Rust-Oleum Product Support.


Rust-Oleum® paints are unleaded and safe for use on toys and furniture. The cautions on the cans refer to the liquid form of the paint and are driven by the solvents in the paint. Once the paint is fully cured, the solvents have evaporated and are no longer in the coating; the remaining coating is a combination of solids made of pigments and additives bound by the resin and can be considered non-hazardous. 
Thank you,

Kyle"

Guess if it's OK for toys it should be OK for frogs & lizards?


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

I do wish they would have said our rubber coating instead of our paint. I don't think of this stuff as paint at all. Do you think it's the same for this too?


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

fullmonti said:


> I do wish they would have said our rubber coating instead of our paint. I don't think of this stuff as paint at all. Do you think it's the same for this too?


Yeah, I agree... sounds like a generic response for their spray paints, more than a response about the actual product in question. My guess, probably safe once cured, but someone else can risk it. I'll stick to proven methods. I guess if you can figure out the actual type of rubber or plastic is classified as, you can see if that type of rubber is considered safe in other products. (Like for example, if it dries into polyethylene, you could then research that) hope that makes sense. 

I guess trying it on a small scale may be okay.

Hopefully someone with a chemistry background can check this out

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

I just sent them another email asking if the same held true for the rubber coating.


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

This is what I got back

"The material would still be safe to use, as long as it will not be submerged in water. 
The LeakSeal is not approved for water immersion applications, so it could not be used on the inside of any fountains, pools, ponds, drinking containers, etc.

We do not manufacture any coatings that would be suitable for water immersion.


If you have any additional questions or concerns please do not hesitate to contact us.

Sincerely,

Jason"


Sounds like it might be good for coating vines like I was thinking of, but don't think I'll use it anyway.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

fullmonti said:


> This is what I got back
> 
> "The material would still be safe to use, as long as it will not be submerged in water.
> The LeakSeal is not approved for water immersion applications, so it could not be used on the inside of any fountains, pools, ponds, drinking containers, etc.
> ...


They probably have to say that so if you seal a fountain or something and it fails you can't sue them for ruining your persian rug. Its probably fine for most applications

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------

